# Nova launcher



## bkinnd (Dec 18, 2011)

Just looking around and hadnt seen this posted yet, apologize in advance if it has. Nova is a highly modified version of stock ics launcher. I have not tried this on my TP yet since its bricked, but its very nice on my dinc, and should work on any 4.0.1+ device. Screenshots, features, and downloads all at this link, check it out.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071

p.s. i have nothing to do with any developement or anything like that just postin a link


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The launcher CM9 uses (trebuchet) is similar to that one. I've used both.


----------



## Heart1010 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nova is good... only problem I have is that wether I said "show Labels" or not I always only have the icon on my desktop (no text under the icon). Anyone else with that problem?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Labels show text for me, but I have not tried it on the touchpad yet, only the nexus. Guessing it's an issue with the tablet or the current build of ICS for the touchpad.


----------



## Jon (aka nle) (Jan 18, 2012)

Heart1010 said:


> Nova is good... only problem I have is that wether I said "show Labels" or not I always only have the icon on my desktop (no text under the icon). Anyone else with that problem?


It is because the background grid is set to tight. Adjust that, and the labels will be visible.


----------



## Heart1010 (Jan 13, 2012)

I use 10 x 10 so that cuases the labels problem? Hmmm what are you using (and have labels)?


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

What happens if u resize the icon?

- Sent from my TouchPad


----------



## Heart1010 (Jan 13, 2012)

sorry... but how to resize the icons in Nova!?


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

Heart1010 said:


> sorry... but how to resize the icons in Nova!?


Nova settings, behavior

- Sent from my TouchPad


----------



## Jon (aka nle) (Jan 18, 2012)

Heart1010 said:


> I use 10 x 10 so that cuases the labels problem? Hmmm what are you using (and have labels)?


I use 7 x 10, and that is the maximum. If I go to 8 x 10 the labels dissappear.

(My dpi is set at 142)


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

im set at 132dpi, 10 across and 8 down. icon labels showing.


----------



## Heart1010 (Jan 13, 2012)

NoMadMan said:


> Nova settings, behavior
> 
> - Sent from my TouchPad


sorry but i don't have any option there to resize the icon size?

edit: 8/10 looks good, thanks!


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

Heart1010 said:


> sorry but i don't have any option there to resize the icon size?


my bad, i meant resize the icon widget. if you resize it to 1x2 or was it 2x1, you will see the labels. this on 132dpi, 10 across and 10 down.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't install it. Package Launcher stops every time I try to run the apk.


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

so what are the advantages of using Nova over trebuchet?


----------



## Jon (aka nle) (Jan 18, 2012)

Two things I dont like with nova:
- The options button on the homescreen (besides the app button)
- That it does not have the market icon/button in the top right corner in the app drawer.

Other than that it is great with more options 

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

NoMadMan said:


> my bad, i meant resize the icon widget. if you resize it to 1x2 or was it 2x1, you will see the labels. this on 132dpi, 10 across and 10 down.


How do you resize the icon widget? I'd like to see labels in 10x10 mode while in landscape.

Also, is there any way to adjust the margin in portrait mode? It seems like there's an awful lot of unused space on the top and bottom. TIA


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

Xentar712 said:


> How do you resize the icon widget? I'd like to see labels in 10x10 mode while in landscape.
> 
> Also, is there any way to adjust the margin in portrait mode? It seems like there's an awful lot of unused space on the top and bottom. TIA


Go in nova setting and tick on resize all widgets. If you want to get rid of wasted realty, set dpi to 120.

-- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

NoMadMan said:


> Go in nova setting and tick on resize all widgets. If you want to get rid of wasted realty, set dpi to 120.
> 
> -- Sent from my iPhone


Did that but still no labels in 10x10. Maybe I'm just misunderstanding what the icon widget is. There's nothing called that in my widgets. Are you saying there's a way to resize the actual icons?

I'm trying to stay in 132dpi. 120 is just too small for me. If it's impossible, I'll just settle for no labels in landscape mode. I tried 8x10 to get the labels back but the margins are almost doubled in size and look ugly.


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

Xentar712 said:


> Did that but still no labels in 10x10. Maybe I'm just misunderstanding what the icon widget is. There's nothing called that in my widgets. Are you saying there's a way to resize the actual icons?
> 
> I'm trying to stay in 132dpi. 120 is just too small for me. If it's impossible, I'll just settle for no labels in landscape mode. I tried 8x10 to get the labels back but the margins are almost doubled in size and look ugly.


When you drag the icon from drawer to desktop. Try 10 across 8 or 9 down.

- Sent from my TouchPad


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

You can also search and try the apex launcher
I seem to like this one the most so far as it combines the good of both tre and nova. Worth a shot but have to look for it in the forums as I can't find it right now... sorry

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DullNevice (May 31, 2013)

Heart1010 said:


> Nova is good... only problem I have is that wether I said "show Labels" or not I always only have the icon on my desktop (no text under the icon). Anyone else with that problem?


When I installed Nova and imported my Trebuchet home screens the icon labels did not show up in default 4x4 grid. But when I re-added each icon to a home screen, the label showed up. Import bug?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

DullNevice said:


> When I installed Nova and imported my Trebuchet home screens the icon labels did not show up in default 4x4 grid. But when I re-added each icon to a home screen, the label showed up. Import bug?


 Do you realize you're replying to almost a year and a half old post?


----------

